# I'm really (literally) tired of feeling like this. I want my life back.



## Lauruffian (Jul 31, 2013)

Really, that's it. I keep getting worse while I patiently run the gauntlet of specialists, referrals, tests, results. My Hashimoto's does not appear controlled, but I need to wait until next week to see the endocrinologist as she called in sick. Then I wait for the inevitable blood test results and inevitable follow up. In the meantime, I have an impending follow up with my rheumatologist (not for three more weeks, ugh) where she'll likely diagnosis me with fibromyalgia since my bloodwork didn't seem to indicate anything else, except maybe something with my kidneys; I put in a call with my GP for that one.

The rheumatologist tested me for lupus, Sjogrens, that whole thing, and all the markers were in the normal range. The only thing abnormal were all of these, which tested high:

TPOab (dunno why she rechecked that as I've already got the Hashi's diagnosis), up to 505 now when it was a 409 in September; normal range 0-34
Rheumatoid Factor at 25.something, staying close to the 26 it was when tested previously; normal 0-13 (rheumatologist wasn't sure why that is but doesn't think it's RA)
BUN/Creatinine ratio at 30 (normal was up to 23)
Vitamin B12 at 967 (normal is like 200-940)

I no longer can work at my job as a middle school teacher. On the days I don't have horrible body aches and/or headaches, I'm so drunk-fatigued taking a shower exhausts me. I'm the push-through-it type who loves what she does, but I just could NOT anymore. And it's all getting worse--more severe, more frequent. 

Sorry for the vent and emotional dumping, but I figured this was the right place. Thanks for listening.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

I'm sorry you're feeling like crap. 

I suspect there's more here than meets the eye. That B12 result is odd...I'm no expert in lab results, but most thyroid patients I know have LOW B12, not high. Just seems rather curious.

Sending positive vibes your way...

:hugs:


----------



## Mdithrich (Sep 26, 2013)

I hear you sister. I haven't been diagnosed as of yet but it's pretty inevitable that it will Hashi's at the least. I'm so sick and tired of being sick and tired and people not understanding. I'm sorry that you're feeling down in the dumps and frustrated. I hope they get you feeling better soon!!!!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Have you asked for a low dose of Levothyroxine to see if it offers some relief?


----------



## Lauruffian (Jul 31, 2013)

She won't add any meds until she sees me again on Tuesday, I'm sure. I will basically beg for anything and everything. My guess is she'll recheck my TSH and free T4--and I'll ask her to check my free T3 too. She told me last time that the free T3 isn't really useful, so she didn't bother with it, but as crappy as I feel I want to know _everything_. I'm wondering if we should check the PTH too.

I've also wondered if maybe something funny is going on in my adrenals, though the rheumatologist said if that were the case my electrolytes would be off and the bloodwork I had in May was normal.

But, I do have to wonder--my body's go-to reaction for trauma is to pass out. Close truck door on my hand, I get faint. Horse trips over my ankle (my fault, oof, was that fun), I get faint. And I've been blackballed from ever donating blood again--the one time I went, I was fine until the end of the donation. I was casually reading a magazine when a nurse noticed my pallor. I'm not at ALL the squeamish type, so the blood itself was a "meh" to me psychologically--but my body is very possessive. When I looked up to tell the nurse I was fine, everything went white. The next three hours are a blur of me really, really wanting to sleep and nurses yelling at me to open my eyes. My blood pressure completely dropped off the scale and they wouldn't let me so much as sit up until they could get a reading, which took over an hour. Meanwhile the vomiting et al kicked in...oof. My body completely freaked. In that blur I remember one nurse telling me over and over again (making sure I heard her, I'm sure), "I really recommend you don't ever give blood again."

That whole drama makes me now wonder--perhaps that's an indicator of whatever Something Else might be lurking in my body? Could that be a sign of adrenal problems?

Yet another topic to bring up with the endocrinologist...


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Never heard of high B12.


----------

